# New Sex Super-Bug Worse Than AIDS



## celtic_crippler (May 2, 2013)

How could this new super-bug be worse than AIDS? 



> "This might be a lot worse than AIDS in the short run because the bacteria is more aggressive and will affect more people quickly," said Alan Christianson, a doctor of naturopathic medicine.
> 
> Getting gonorrhea from this strain might put someone into septic shock and death [occurs] in a matter of days. Christianson said.


 
It was first detected in Japan in a 31-year-old sex worker. This is significant because Japan requires routine screening of sex workers. In the US, where its illegal, there is no such requirement or oversight and the potential for this super bug to spread more rapidly is therefore greater. 

As of now, no cases have been reported in the US so far. 

May be a good time to buy stock in Trojan. 

Full Article


----------

